# Alexander Duff on missions and the Royal Psalmist



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 29, 2020)

... How significant the connection here established between the _obtainment_ and the _distribution_ of evangelical favours! ‘God be merciful unto us, and bless us.’ — Why? only that we ourselves may be pardoned and sanctified, and thereby attain to true happiness? No. There is _another grand end_ in view, to the accomplishment of which our being blessed is but _a means_. ‘God be merciful unto us, and bless us, that so thy way may be known on earth,’ — that _so_ — that thus — that in this way — that by our instrumentality — that by our being blessed, and having the light of thy countenance shining upon us, — ‘thy way’ — thy way of justification through the atoning righteousness of the Redeemer, — thy way of sanctification by his Holy Spirit, — ‘may be made known on earth, and thy saving health among _all nations_.’ ...

For more, see Alexander Duff on missions and the Royal Psalmist.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## deleteduser99 (Jan 30, 2020)

@Pergamum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 31, 2020)

Outstanding!


----------



## Tom Hart (Jan 31, 2020)

Psalm 67 is a family favourite.


----------

